# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE WILL BE RUNNING A SPECIAL ON OUR 13 AND 14 INCH 72 STRAIGHT LACE AND X-LACE WITH A 2BAR SMOOTH KNOCKOFF AND CHOICE OF WHEEL CHIP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

whats the ticket JD?...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH SHIT SORRY $1350


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

DO WE NEED TO SHOW STUDENT I.D.? LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE JUST LAYIT LOW MEMBERSHIP :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

what would a set of 15 x 8 (rev) all chrome with a gold beauty ring and 2 bar KO run..... 

thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Aug 22 2008, 05:34 AM~11409774
> *what would a set of 15 x 8 (rev) all chrome with a gold beauty ring and 2 bar KO run.....
> 
> thanks
> *


1700


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey man how much for this in a 14x7 with the exact knock off, but I want the inside ring of the hub gold... Set of 4... Thanks...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

does that price include a few gold parts or chrome only?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Aug 22 2008, 10:29 AM~11410994
> *Hey man how much for this in a 14x7 with the exact knock off, but I want the inside ring of the hub gold... Set of 4... Thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


1400


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COME ON IF I CONTINUE TO SALE WE CAN KEEP THE PRICE DOWN IF NOT I GOTTA GO BACK UP


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

When is the special over???

Gonna need a set for my T-Bird.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 23 2008, 11:42 PM~11422378
> *When is the special over???
> 
> Gonna need a set for my T-Bird.
> *


No clue yet
So jump om em


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I hope my new set comes in next week before O-fest.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT SET


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 02:21 AM~11409442
> *WE WILL BE RUNNING A SPECIAL ON OUR 13 AND 14 INCH 72 STRAIGHT LACE AND X-LACE WITH A 2BAR SMOOTH KNOCKOFF AND CHOICE OF WHEEL CHIP
> 
> 
> ...


 What's your best deal gold spoke, gold ring on hub, and gold ring on k-off. Super interested


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 31 2008, 12:48 AM~11482049
> *What's your best deal gold spoke, gold ring on hub, and gold ring on k-off. Super interested
> *


HOW MANY SPOKES


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 31 2008, 01:53 AM~11482065
> *HOW MANY SPOKES
> *


 Sorry; Cross laced 72 spoke.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 31 2008, 12:48 AM~11482049
> *What's your best deal gold spoke, gold ring on hub, and gold ring on k-off. Super interested
> *


1850 BUT YOU PLAYED IN THE RAFFLES SO YOU GET 100 OFF


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

good ass deal, i need to jump on a set of those


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEED TO JUMP ASAP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Saving my nickels and dimes hoping to order a set this winter


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fuck! I never have money to spend when shit goes on sale.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hey Guys don't sleep on this deal, get it while its hot.


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

how much for all chrome 13x7 72 spokes with black spokes
info is appreciated

thanks in advance
Marvin


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Sep 5 2008, 01:58 PM~11527548
> *how much for all chrome 13x7 72 spokes with black spokes
> info is appreciated
> 
> ...


1500


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

How much for 13" 72 spoke with this knock off?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 8 2008, 04:47 AM~11545973
> *How much for 13" 72 spoke with this knock off?
> 
> 
> ...


1450


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11547405


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 8 2008, 03:08 PM~11546442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, and how much with gold nipples?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 AM~11604864
> *Cool, and how much with gold nipples?
> *


$1700


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 8 2008, 03:08 PM~11546442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I want theese. PM sent.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 18 2008, 02:15 PM~11633491
> *Shit I want theese. PM sent.
> *


Payment sent.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Dammit, I don't have enough financial aid money!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 19 2008, 07:34 AM~11641829
> * Dammit, I don't have enough financial aid money!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Play them raffles! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 18 2008, 02:15 PM~11633491
> *Shit I want theese. PM sent.
> *



Nice wheels  :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 19 2008, 04:48 PM~11643471
> *Nice wheels   :thumbsup:
> *


Yours too homie, couldnt afford yours...Not yet anyway.

You still got them?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 19 2008, 04:51 PM~11643482
> *Yours too homie, couldnt afford yours...Not yet anyway.
> 
> You still got them?
> *


No i just sold them a few weeks ago,, hope to get my new Z's soon


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 19 2008, 04:58 PM~11643548
> *No i just sold them a few weeks ago,, hope to get my new Z's soon
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> > TTT!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## The Grouch (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, how can I get them shipped to me, Can you give me ur number so we can make arrangements. For that price I'm willing to buy them today.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Grouch_@Sep 21 2008, 11:36 AM~11657275
> *Hey, how can I get them shipped to me, Can you give me ur number so we can make arrangements.  For that price I'm willing to buy them today.
> *



714-783-8740

AND TO EVERYONE ELSE THAT NEEDS PRICE QUOTES MY PHONE NUMBER IS IN MY SIGNATURE AND IN MY AVATAR


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 21 2008, 01:08 AM~11655993
> *TTT!
> 
> 
> ...


nice thats my rim :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey jd just wondering much would one wheel just like this cost me i want to get a spare


----------



## Candy69imp (Jan 7, 2014)

How much for a set of these 13x7?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

no longer in business....still owes a gang of people money..... do your homework before you send your money to anyone........ Zeuz WireWheelKing SupremeWirewheel Freakytales 801wheels can get you hooked up with a set of wheels


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> no longer in business....still owes a gang of people money..... do your homework before you send your money to anyone........ Zeuz WireWheelKing SupremeWirewheel Freakytales 801wheels can get you hooked up with a set of wheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

How much for a set of 14x7 100 spokes?









Curious, do you guys provide the "LIFESTYLE" knock offs?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yes we do, if you have cash we have anything you want.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Might take a while, those dam machinists


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol


----------



## happo1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Need some for a 48 Chevy with skirts what you recommend gold centers and nipples chrome spokes and wheel what's the price


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking to Buy

One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------

